# Banjo help



## Mallardman (Sep 21, 2016)

Can someone explain to me how a banjo works in a lathe from a parts perspective. I've been lookin at Google all morning. Any help is much appreciated


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> Can someone explain to me how a banjo works in a lathe from a parts perspective. I've been lookin at Google all morning. Any help is much appreciated



Trying to find a replacement or is your's not working right? They usually have an elliptical shaft connected to a locking rod/washer so when you turn the handle it raises the clamp up tight to the bottom of the bed.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 21, 2016)

What are you trying to figure out specifically? The lever engages the t-nut, snugging it to the bed.

http://tg3k.com/images/fw_images/Lathe Banjo.jpg


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 21, 2016)

I've got a made in China lathe I'm trying to repurpose to just an bowl lathe. So basically I'm trying to build one


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 21, 2016)

So the shaft isn't round and when you turn it the nut is pulled to the bed.


----------



## Palaswood (Sep 21, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> So the shaft isn't round and when you turn it the nut is pulled to the bed.


I have a Harbor Freight lathe, and it uses a nut on top, large nut welded to a handle with washers bottom of the bed, and just turn to tighten. Works fine for me, as long as you have room to turn the handle, so it doesn't hit the handle/ nut for the tail stock(if there is one, on this HF lathe there is).

heres some pics I pulled off another site, that shows what im talking about. This would be easy to fabricate. Sorry one is super dark, I didn't take them. See its a nut welded to a bar with a plastic knob for a handle.


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 21, 2016)

Thats exactly the system mine has that's what I am trying to avoid. I can't hardly get my huge hands under the bed to loosen or tighten mine. I may have to go a different route but I figured you guys could help me out of anyone could.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## duncsuss (Sep 21, 2016)

Here's a snipping from the Nova 1624-44 user manual showing the banjo ("tool slide") from below.

The "camshaft" is a cylinder with off-center studs at each end, which passes through the bolt connected to the clamp. Turning the handle raises (locking) and lowers (releasing) the clamp.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 21, 2016)

So basically it's a straight rod that is connected higher on one side

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Mike Mills (Sep 21, 2016)

I had one like Joseph pictured where you loosen the nut from the top.
I took a socket to fit, drilled for a cross rod (bolt), and used a 3/8" bolt with nut. A three inch long bolt should give plenty of leverage to lock it.
I epoxied the socket to the nut; the bolt could slide if in the way.
If your work is directly over the banjo you will lose about an inch clearance but it was never a problem for me.


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2016)

Mallardman said:


> So basically it's a straight rod that is connected higher on one side



Its a straight rod, both ends are offset though so when you turn the shaft it lifts up or lowers, here's a good picture showing the offset on one end (Remember- both ends are offset the same way)

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Schroedc (Sep 21, 2016)

Sounds like you are trying to adapt a different banjo to your lathe?

Here's a listing for an old Rockwell Banjo- http://www.ebay.com/itm/Delta-Lathe...220298?hash=item46548cbd0a:g:k8sAAOSwgmJX0bbK

You could then weld on an extension for the threaded shaft and have it threaded if it needs to be longer than stock to match the thickness of your ways...


----------



## Mallardman (Sep 21, 2016)

I think I may just end up taking a big knob and switching the bolt out, so I can't tighten it from the top. I'm hoping this all works out thanks a lot for everyone's input. I definatly learned a lot about banjos. Lol

Reactions: Like 1


----------

